# customizing for kids?



## dobbycooper (Jul 10, 2010)

My parents bought my oldest son a Kindle Fire for Christmas. He's 9. They gave it to me to set up for him before they wrap it.

I have my own Kindle, and my son borrows it all of the time to read his own books on it. I have it set up so that he has a folder on my kindle for his books. I don't necessarily have anything inappropriate in my folders, but there are definitely books on there that he's not old enough to read, so separating them is necessary.

On the Fire, however, it looks like he has access to my entire library of books through the carousel. Not only that, but it seems like he *has* to have full access in order to get to his books. Is this correct? Is there any way to set him up so that he only has his stuff on the Fire? If not, it may need to go back.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

So, far that is all true. We hope that Amazon will release an update to change the way the carousel functions. In the meantime, several folks have discovered apps that can work-aound the issue. I (or hopefully someone else) will dig through the other posts to find the names of those apps.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

This is what I did. I first made a yahoo e-mail account for my child. I then went to Amazon and made an account with the child's email and a password. I added my name on the account address: my child's first name followed by my first name , then our last name. I added my credit card at first. I preordered games, other apps and some books and then removed my credit card. They are not able to purchase apps or books with the credit card deleted from the account. You can go in at anytime and put the credit card back on when you and your child agree to buy something. 
It sounds like a pain but it really is better. I have hundred of books and did not want them on the carousel.
I think they will love the Fire! I know I do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As kdawna suggests, you can set up your own account for your son. . then he'll have it all his life.

If you want, for now, that his Fire be registered to your account, try this app:

It's called "kid's place" and allows you to lock down certain areas. Now, I don't have a youngster so haven't tried it, but it has decent reviews.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

It is problematic to give a Fire to a child who would then have full access to all of the inapropriate books from your account.  Setting them up with their own account would solve that problem.  More troubling, however, is that the Fire also has a web browser.  I'm not sure how you would lock that down for a child unless you disabled their wi-fi connection.

I have a 10 year old.  She loves playing with my Fire.  I have set up the Kids Place app with a bunch of apps she can use on her own.  If she does anything else outside of Kids Place, it is with adult supervision.  I wouldn't be confortable giving her a Fire of her own unless Amazon comes up with some functional parental controls.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I have no advice to offer but had to share my experience.  My daughter turned two last month, she was (I thought) watching a Barney video while I was making bread.  I got an email notification about my purchases... uh oh... she went shopping and spent SIXTY DOLLARS on tv shows.  Dora the Explorer, etc.  Obviously not on purpose but ugh.  Amazon was awesome and refunded the money.  This was even worse than when she got on Words with Friends and started a bunch of games with my Facebook friends.  She would start them then resign. 

No more Fire for her, I can't wait until Christmas to give her her Leap Pad!


----------



## dobbycooper (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to try the Kids Place app. I want to try to keep him on my account because he already has quite a few books there, plus I want him to be able to access the Prime instant videos every now and then. That raises another question, though. Could I register him on my account, download his books, deregister, and register to his own account? This might be another good option for us.

I agree about the web access. He's pretty good about following rules, so I think he won't go online if I tell him not to. (At least for the near future!)

I'll probably also show him how to use the Fire by accessing his favorites -- I'll tell him to ignore the carousel.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

THe Fire can't be deregistered from what i have read.

I posted a link to some info on a browser that has filtering called Mobicip. I use it on our Apple devices and it is now in Beta for Android/Fire. I know some of what I can do in iOS with it is a function of the parental controls apple has built in, so I'm not sure how it all works on the fire side. But, I felt it was worth sharing.

hopefully they fix this soon - at least giving choices on what devices can see what, but they haven't had the urge to fix it on the others so far, so I'm not sure it fits with their way of thinking   I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

dobbycooper said:


> Could I register him on my account, download his books, deregister, and register to his own account? This might be another good option for us.


Yes and no. You can register it to your account and download books onto it, but when you deregister it and reregister to another account the books go away. You CAN register it to your account, download books, copy those books onto your PC, deregister the Fire, register it to an account just for him, and then copy the books onto the Fire again from your PC. Books copied this way don't go away (the Fire seems to consider them "sideloaded" books and doesn't automatically delete them), but it's a major nuisance, and definitely bending Amazon's license rules, but it's the best thing I've come up with to make the Fire "kid friendly".


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

JetJammer said:


> Yes and no. You can register it to your account and download books onto it, but when you deregister it and reregister to another account the books go away. You CAN register it to your account, download books, copy those books onto your PC, deregister the Fire, register it to an account just for him, and then copy the books onto the Fire again from your PC. Books copied this way don't go away (the Fire seems to consider them "sideloaded" books and doesn't automatically delete them), but it's a major nuisance, and definitely bending Amazon's license rules, but it's the best thing I've come up with to make the Fire "kid friendly".


That is a bummer about all the steps, but good that you can at least do it!


----------



## dobbycooper (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah that is a bummer! Does deregistering not work because of the operating system? I know it works on the e-ink Kindles.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know why it doesn't work, but they definitely disappear when you deregister it.  Hmm, of course I did test this prior to the last software update, so I suppose that might have changed.  Hopefully they didn't change the "copy them back" loophole.

I guess it's not really that much trouble unless you plan to do it often.  Once it's setup it's not bad.


----------



## zooBATZ (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum. Going to get my 10 year old daughter a Fire for Christmas. I set up an email account under her name, then made an Amazon account for her and added Amazon gift cards. Purchase the Fire with those gift cards and never link it to a credit or debit card. Turn off the wi-fi unless she's supervised. Get more gift cards when she wants to purchase something, a little inconvenient but worth it.


----------



## Deecoop (Dec 10, 2011)

I did the same thing. I got my daughter her own email and Amazon account. But I read somewhere you couldn't register it with a gift card. I was going to try a Visa or MasterCard gift card. Has anyone done this? I'm not worried about the one click if this works but I am somewhat concerned about parental controls. I hope Amazon does an update to fix this. I think it's kind of good that the carousel displays everything so it's another way to monitor this. I haven't opened the box yet to register it because I'm waiting for Christmas Eve. I want her to use Prime for the 30 days.


----------



## zooBATZ (Dec 10, 2011)

Deecoop said:


> I did the same thing. I got my daughter her own email and Amazon account. But I read somewhere you couldn't register it with a gift card. I was going to try a Visa or MasterCard gift card. Has anyone done this? I'm not worried about the one click if this works but I am somewhat concerned about parental controls. I hope Amazon does an update to fix this. I think it's kind of good that the carousel displays everything so it's another way to monitor this. I haven't opened the box yet to register it because I'm waiting for Christmas Eve. I want her to use Prime for the 30 days.


Hmm, haven't tried it yet, hope that's not the case. If it is I'll remove the card after registration then add gift cards for purchases.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Deecoop said:


> I did the same thing. I got my daughter her own email and Amazon account. But I read somewhere you couldn't register it with a gift card. I was going to try a Visa or MasterCard gift card. Has anyone done this? I'm not worried about the one click if this works but I am somewhat concerned about parental controls. I hope Amazon does an update to fix this. I think it's kind of good that the carousel displays everything so it's another way to monitor this. I haven't opened the box yet to register it because I'm waiting for Christmas Eve. I want her to use Prime for the 30 days.


What do you mean by you can't register it with a gift card? Do you mean registering the Fire itself or the account?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon's information on setting up your Kindle Fire for purchases:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6new_method?nodeId=200729250#method

*Setting Your Kindle Payment Method*
When you buy books or other items directly from your Kindle Fire, you're paying with the default 1-Click Payment Method on your Amazon.com account. Typically, this is the payment method associated with your default shipping address. For digital purchases, you can use a credit or debit card or Amazon Gift Cards.

To check or change your payment method:
Go to Kindle Payment Settings on Manage Your Kindle.
Click on "Edit" to update your payment method, then follow the onscreen instructions for choosing or adding a payment method.
Click the "Continue" button to verify your changes.

Updating 1-Click Settings for Gift Card Purchases
You are not required to have a credit or debit card on your Amazon.com account to make digital purchases such as Kindle books, but you must establish a default 1-Click billing address on your Amazon.com account to use Amazon.com gift cards for digital purchases. If you don't already have a 1-Click billing address on your account, follow the instructions below to add an address without entering a credit or debit card to your account.

To add a 1-Click Billing Address for Gift Card purchases:
Visit the Manage Addresses and 1-Click Settings page in Your Account.
Click the Enter a new address button.
Enter the address information and click the Continue button.
Set the address as your default by clicking the link on the address labeled "Click here to make this your 1-Click default address." You may be prompted to associate a credit or debit card with the address, but entering one of these payment methods is not required.
******

If anyone is able to register without using an actual credit card (and it sounds like you can, from the above), let us know. I, too, had heard at least one member say he or she could not.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding was that you had to put in CC/DC info to get the account set up, but could subsequently remove it and fund with GC's. . . .what Betsy posted above seems to confirm that a CC/DC is NOT needed. . . . .


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone on mobileread says she found a way to set parental controls on purchases. Is this a new thing or have people really been missing this for that long?



ratkity;1871915 said:


> While in the Amazon store on the KF, go under the menu button. Under Settings, there is Parental Control.
> 
> Hope this does what you want.
> 
> ...


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My understanding was that you had to put in CC/DC info to get the account set up, but could subsequently remove it and fund with GC's. . . .what Betsy posted above seems to confirm that a CC/DC is NOT needed. . . . .


I was able to register my boys' Fires to their new account without a credit card on file, and I had planned on funding it with gift cards... however, you need to have a credit card on file to purchase apps from the app store (even the free apps - go figure!). I ended up getting a prepaid Visa for their account, that way they can't accidentally run up the "real" credit card. I do wish Amazon offered some sort of controls for parents - I don't like the all-or-nothing deal.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Someone on mobileread says she found a way to set parental controls on purchases. Is this a new thing or have people really been missing this for that long?


That seems to be for in app purchases only. It doesn't stop them from downloading a book, movie or app unfortunately.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Someone on mobileread says she found a way to set parental controls on purchases. Is this a new thing or have people really been missing this for that long?


It's only available in the Appstore and, as kindlegrl81 says, it prevents in app purchases. . . .so they can't buy $3098 worth of virtual fish food or something.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's only available in the Appstore and, as kindlegrl81 says, it prevents in app purchases. . . .so they can't buy $3098 worth of virtual fish food or something.


Yep, I just read a post on Facebook this morning from a dad whose daughter had racked up about $800 in purchases from within an app (she thought it was just part of the game, not actual real-money purchases). Amazon refunded the money. But someone mentioned that within the App Store you can turn off in-app purchases, which I immediately did. Because my grandkids play on the Fire sometimes. And I can just see that happening....

(It was the Top Girl game, by the way...)


----------



## Athena Grayson (Apr 4, 2011)

We're getting my 10 yo son a Kindle Fire for the holiday. Does anyone know if Amazon updates the android firmware automagically, or is it something you have to do yourself?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Athena Grayson said:


> We're getting my 10 yo son a Kindle Fire for the holiday. Does anyone know if Amazon updates the android firmware automagically, or is it something you have to do yourself?


We were prompted to do the first update when we first got our Fires, but the most recent update then updated itself over wifi. I had the wifi off the night the update went out, turned it on when I got home & used the Fire a few minutes after that & the update had already snuck itself on without my noticing.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

TraceyC/FL said:


> THe Fire can't be deregistered from what i have read.
> 
> I posted a link to some info on a browser that has filtering called Mobicip. I use it on our Apple devices and it is now in Beta for Android/Fire. I know some of what I can do in iOS with it is a function of the parental controls apple has built in, so I'm not sure how it all works on the fire side. But, I felt it was worth sharing.
> 
> hopefully they fix this soon - at least giving choices on what devices can see what, but they haven't had the urge to fix it on the others so far, so I'm not sure it fits with their way of thinking  I hope I'm wrong!


I really hope they introduce controls at the account level on Amazon.com too! Spending limits, ability to manage collections, etc.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I really hope they introduce controls at the account level on Amazon.com too! Spending limits, ability to manage collections, etc.


Having just set up a K4 on my only "kid free" time between now and December 26th, I totally want this. Now.

But hey, I bet the teenager was happy she got to sleep in today while I did it! 

Everyone likes to complain about iTunes, but there is something to be said about managing your content in it, being able to mount a device and arrange things to your liking while using a mouse. Amazons MYK is painful to pick out books you've gather over a year for the kids.

Anyway, I hope they consider a huge overhaul to the way it works now!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

And speaking of gift cards, is there a way to set up a gift card at Amazon that i can periodically add to from my CC? I don't want to buy a physical card and send it to someone, I want to buy it online at Amazon and be able to put it on my Kindle account and about every month or two tell Amazon to charge my CC and apply it to the GC? Anyone know if that can be done?


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> And speaking of gift cards, is there a way to set up a gift card at Amazon that i can periodically add to from my CC? I don't want to buy a physical card and send it to someone, I want to buy it online at Amazon and be able to put it on my Kindle account and about every month or two tell Amazon to charge my CC and apply it to the GC? Anyone know if that can be done?


I always get e-gift cards. No physical card - the claim number arrives via email. However, any other purchases you make at Amazon will be charged against that gift card balance. I don't think there is any way to sequester those funds for kindle use only.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice if you could just build a nice big balance in your Kindle account, without having to buy CGs? Just authorize a transfer from your CC to your account and there it would be. Make keeping the kids' accounts under control easier!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if you could just build a nice big balance in your Kindle account, without having to buy CGs? Just authorize a transfer from your CC to your account and there it would be. Make keeping the kids' accounts under control easier!


Most definitely! Or even just the ability to set a monthly spending limit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if you could just build a nice big balance in your Kindle account, without having to buy CGs? Just authorize a transfer from your CC to your account and there it would be. Make keeping the kids' accounts under control easier!


You _can_ set regular gift card giving. Of course, that would come to your email and you'd have to manually enter the code. But at least you wouldn't forget.

You could also get a pre-paid debit card and make that the default payment option. I understand those can be re-loaded at will.

It is not, of course, in Amazon's interest to _help_ you limit your spending.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> However, any other purchases you make at Amazon will be charged against that gift card balance. I don't think there is any way to sequester those funds for kindle use only.


When you make other purchases on Amazon there is an option to not use your GC balance. You just have to watch out for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jkeith0919 said:


> When you make other purchases on Amazon there is an option to not use your GC balance. You just have to watch out for it.


Right: do NOT use one click. Put it in the shopping cart and then you'll get an opportunity to change the payment option.


----------



## Athena Grayson (Apr 4, 2011)

Deciding to get the Fire for a kid made me rethink the way we use our accounts. We're hooking the Fire to the one that has Prime access and the media we've bought, and we're limiting our media purchases to that account, plus anything the kids might be interested in buying. We'll fund it with gift cards and fund the gift cards with allowance money. Time will tell if this plan is a cunning plan or an epic parenting fail...


----------

